# Temporizador para controlar ventilador de 12V



## gevv (Dic 12, 2020)

Hola a todos,


NTC Temporizador para control ventilador 12v  PCB versión SMD y DIP (versión DIP verificada pero sin implementación)









prueba;  youtu.be/a_1TYK7xKH0


----------

